# 520 air cleaner help



## 82corvette (Jul 8, 2011)

I have been gathering parts & info for my 1958 520. The original owner modified the air cleaner, cut the hood & added an air stack over 50 years ago. I really think the rabbit ear thing looks cool but I would like to make it original and am looking for pictures & parts. My wifes dad bought this from the original owner in 1981 and he & I cleaned it up & painted it 35 years ago. It is faded but still doesn't look too bad. A couple years ago his neighbor borrowed it a messed up the clutch. We took the head off for surfacing & valve job & also replaced the manifold & rebuilt the carb. I am in the process of replacing the clutch & putting the wide front end back on. The rear tires look new but I bought new front tires.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I corrected the title for you!


----------



## 82corvette (Jul 8, 2011)

Just a follow up, I was told a 520 could be ordered with the air stack. Does anyone know for sure? Everything looks factory except the hole in the hood.


----------

